# Where's the snow?



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Is Long Island going to get ANY plowable snow this year? Buy now we should have 2 storms. We have had dusting to maybe an inch but thats it. There has been snow all around us and even 5" 30 miles away but nothing here. This is starting to hurt. Hope there is some in the long range forcast. It will be about in 40 for the next week with some more rain.:crying:


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Woody, Welcome to my H_E_double hockey sticks!! This is brutal!! I'm in the ChicagoLand area and it's the same stuff!! Thank god we had 12" in December!!Anyway, The long term does not look good for us.....I hope it's better for you guys! Good Luck!! :salute:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Yep, Need snow here in Pittsburgh PA also. Last 3 weeks nothing but rain.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think you have a storm coming in next week,good luck.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

grandview;1007820 said:


> I think you have a storm coming in next week,good luck.


Nothing like responding three years later....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

G.M.Landscaping;1007827 said:


> Nothing like responding three years later....


Actually I was 2 weeks late posting this!


----------

